
What's wrong with 1975 programming? - enitihas
https://varnish-cache.org/docs/trunk/phk/notes.html
======
andreiw
This is an important realization and will become even more so as we transition
toward NVM.

I hit this realization partially about 7 years ago developing a custom
loopback disk driver, capable of handling different image formats. I'd have
all these great ideas about caching metadata, but actual measurements would
reveal worse performance than seen with just always going straight to the
block interface.

~~~
enitihas
What is NVM?

~~~
andreiw
non-volatile memory tech, e.g. NVDIMM

